

Broccoli vs. Animals - dsego
http://www.vegetus.org/essay/plants.htm

======
tokenizer
Yes. It's also okay to kill animals. Why? Because it's _natural_. Why is it
natural? Because every single animal kills either plants or animals.

And while we as a species can use our brains to resist eating animals, we
can't resist eating both fauna and flora.

~~~
wahnfrieden
Why should naturalness inform morality?

~~~
tokenizer
It shouldn't. But this isn't a moral issue. Both flora and fauna are living
organisms. You must eat one or both of them to survive. Deciding which one's
inherent value precedes the other is offensive, and illogical. Both are
edible, ergo, everybody will eat a combination of the two. Are you saying my
combo (both), is less moral than yours perhaps (flora only)? If so, I simply
disagree. That's all.

------
Scene_Cast2
I think Poe's law (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poes_law>) is in full effect
here. I can't say whether this is cleverly formulated sarcasm, or a real
opinion.

------
antihero
I'm an omnivore, but I also believe in reforming the farming industry to
minimize suffering to below levels for the average natural death in the wild
(being torn apart by other animals, dying in pain of a crushed leg, infection,
etc). In doing that, raising animals in a safe healthy manner and then killing
them humanely is logically more humane than not.

------
monochromatic
I don't have any problem with eating meat, but I do think everyone who does so
should hunt at least once. It's too easy to get divorced from the reality of
eating meat if you just buy it packaged from the store.

~~~
harshreality
The reality of hunting is far from the reality of most animal farming.

~~~
monochromatic
True enough. I don't mean that though; I just mean the acts of killing, field
dressing, butchering, and eating an animal. If you've never done it yourself,
it's easy to gloss over the fact that that stuff happens.

------
viraptor
While there were a couple of interesting ideas mentioned... the article mostly
sounded like the author was arguing with himself. It's pretty easy to let your
favourite side win in that case.

------
jeffehobbs
Killing plants == cutting hair

